# Rumor: 10.1.5 in development?



## dricci (Apr 21, 2002)

MacRumors.com is reporting that 10.1.5 is already in development.



> Mac OS X Update 10.1.5 delivers enhancements which improve the reliability of Mac OS X applications, delivers improved networking, security, and expanded peripheral device support. Specific improvements include:
> 
> Peripheral Device Support:
> -Expanded support for new Canon digital cameras
> ...



I, personally, would have thought that we'd go from 10.1.4 to 10.2, like how we went from 10.0.4 to 10.1, but I guess Apple may not be following a static sub-version system


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Thats interesting. That looks like a lot of features for a 10.1.x release, but too little for a 10.x release. I'm kind of doubtful about it.


----------



## dricci (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Thats interesting. That looks like a lot of features for a 10.1.x release, but too little for a 10.x release. I'm kind of doubtful about it. *



I thought it was a lot of features at first, too. But then I thought about it: What it 10.1.5 is the last update before 10.2, so they really want to feature pack it to hold us over for a while? Also, it may help satisfy people overseas who will have a longer wait to get 10.2, like how a lot had trouble finding 10.1 for over a month after it was released in the US.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Koelling (Apr 21, 2002)

That could be justification to charge for spring loaded folders.  A lot of people consider 10.2 still just a bug catch so if they fix bugs and then up the price people would be willing to pay.

Then on the otherhand, why would people want to pay for something when they have sparkly new features to marvel at? If it weren't for the fact that we just got 10.1.4 and 10.2 is due soon I might believe this but as it is, I don't think it's actually 10.1.5 but maybe 10.2 or 10.2.1 development.

Remember that it is just rumor and the rumor is just refering to development so a lot of things can change.


----------



## vanguard (Apr 21, 2002)

If it doesn't fix the speed problems I have in most of my apps (every web browser and the MS Office suite) then it doesn't do much for me.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 22, 2002)

What about Thai language support? It's been missing since the upgrade to 10.1.

-Dixon


----------



## fryke (Apr 22, 2002)

10.1.5 etc. -> http://mac.fryke.com (CommonSense)


----------



## martijnvandijk (Apr 22, 2002)

I've seen it floating around Carracho


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

Nice site fryke!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 22, 2002)

It makes sense that 10.1.5 would be in development, as 10.2 probably won't be here until MWNY or later.  I wouldn't be surprised if late August, early September ends up as 10.2's release date.

That said, I believe the part about 10.1.5 adding built in quartz anti-aliasing to Carbon apps is wrong. That feature is set for 10.2, and I doubt Apple would release it early...


----------



## BBenve (Apr 22, 2002)

X.1.5 has been seeding for a while...is no secret they re working on X.1.5....and it is normal considering that X.2 preview will be presented probably in may... so we won't see X.2 Final till July....


----------



## dricci (Apr 22, 2002)

How could X 10.1.5 seed before X 10.1.4?


----------



## simX (Apr 22, 2002)

Did it strike anyone else as really odd that the 10.1.4 update was only 2.2 MB in size?

Because of that fact alone, I'm inclined to believe that 10.1.5 is in development already.  Apple must have much more to fix than what they did in 10.1.4.


----------



## dricci (Apr 23, 2002)

Think Secret is confirming that 10.1.5 is in development in will contain a lot of improvements.

Article


----------



## rinse (Apr 23, 2002)

we'll need 10.1.5 for those Bluetooth mice and Keyboards.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2002)

I hope it will improve the search times on my iMac, it's SLOW when it comes to file searching.

However, I haven't ever indexed my HD or defragged it.  XD

As for the anti-aliased fonts, YES!    I love anti-aliased fonts, they're a must    So easy to read.  ::drool::

Thing is though, do you think that someone else is working on the expanded support for those third-party devices?  I don't think Apple would be doing that..


----------



## WoLF (Apr 23, 2002)

I already have the 10.1.5 updater. Am I going to update? NO!


----------



## ddma (Apr 24, 2002)

I've just installed it.

http://homepage.mac.com/cuteboy/MacOSX_1015/Version.jpg
http://homepage.mac.com/cuteboy/MacOSX_1015/Build.jpg

Also, I don't have problem connecting to iDisk now and as fast as Windows! But Goliath is still the best.

Clamshell mode is back! I can use my notebook while attached to a mouse/keyboard with an external display!

Energy Saver should be updated. But it quits everytime I open its Perference Panel.


----------



## Dradts (Apr 24, 2002)

why does the information box still say "copyright....1983-2001"? 
shouldnt it b "2002"?


----------



## ddma (Apr 24, 2002)

Yea, it is still 2001. Btw, I have found another new thing:







It should be lighter but dimming while I captured it.

It is actually the same as Brightness/Volumn icons.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 24, 2002)

Whoa I thought you photoshopped the first version number and build number screenshots, but that thing you just posted looks real enough. Tell us more!


----------



## ddma (Apr 24, 2002)

Remember your PowerBook/iBook would dim in sometime in OS 9? It is also back in this version of OS X. But since I cannot open the Energy Saver, I don't know how actally is it doing. But should be similar to OS 9. I think Apple has improved Energy Saver as well. 

I don't know how the Carbonized applications use the anti-aliasing, but I don't see that in Internet Explorer, Office X or any other carbonized applications.


----------



## ddma (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## fryke (Apr 25, 2002)

Well it *says* that *updated* Carbon applications can now use AntiAliasing. So we'll see IE 5.1.5, Office v. X 10.0.4 and AppleWorks 6.2.5, I guess. (Examples.)


----------



## dricci (Apr 25, 2002)

Haha! Microsoft won't update til they're good n ready. We'll probably see an updated AppleWorks around that time, unless that last update a few weeks back already has what it takes...


----------



## dricci (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ddma _
> *Yea, it is still 2001. Btw, I have found another new thing:
> 
> 
> ...



This is already installed with the current release. It's somewhere in the finder.app package, forgot it's exact name. It's just not linked to anything.


----------



## dricci (Apr 25, 2002)

Just updated my iBook to 10.1.5 (beta) and the only real difference I notice is some bluetooth stuff in the network (even though I don't have a bluetooth adapter) and the eject on screen thingy. No carbon apps take advantage of the anti-aliasing, yet... It almost makes you wonder if Apple leaked this purpously to get non-official developers to get their apps working with anti-aliasing.

Also, I've had a new idea: What if 10.1.5 will be released mostly as a pre-jaguar thing to make sure apps work in Jaguar? Like 10.1.5 may have some underlying Jaguar stuff like antialiasing, so if an app is optimized for 10.1.5, then it's optimized for 10.2 as well. Just a thought.


----------



## ddma (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey, have you ever tried open the Energy Saver? It doesn't work on my system.


----------



## BBenve (Apr 26, 2002)

Well.. X.1.5 as pre Jaguar??? well of course..seems normal.. each update is a pre next update...remember installer update and security update??? they were needed for X.1.1 remember x.1.2 was needed to install x.1.3 lol.. Dricci... of course X.1.5 is something to try opout new stuff...


Regarding the leaking thingy... well it leaked for a simple reason..SOMEONE does not know what he/she signed...a CONFIDENTIAL AGREEMENT Apple would NEVER release something like that purposely, neither needs extra develkoper doing the job for them... X.2 has been in progress till september last year, and it will be close to be ready next week, for the Public preview at the WWDC.

And if they released this update on purpose to work on such thing as Open GL (that is a big thing not a small bug fix) then you should be worried...cause if they did not figure that out in a year.....well... they re not going to figure it out in a week......WWDC is close...and X:2 HAS to be ready ...and believe me... knowing how apple orks...IT's Ready


----------



## dricci (Apr 26, 2002)

Energy Saver works fine for me.. Looks like there's new options in there but I don't remember what the previous options were.


----------



## ddma (Apr 26, 2002)

what is ur build number? mine doesn't work.


----------



## dricci (Apr 26, 2002)

It's in my sig


----------



## ddma (Apr 26, 2002)

oh...  

btw, i got the same version and even reinstalled it but no luck.


----------



## The sandman (Apr 27, 2002)

..or maybe some faster TCP/IP stack?


----------

